# Laptop with 16GB RAM/ Upgradable to 16 GB



## rawgeek (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Need some help to find laptop with 16 GB RAM.If such a laptop is not yet available in Indian market then I can go for a 6/8 GB laptop given that it is up-gradable to 16 GB.Rest it should at least be an I5 [no AMD please ].

Thanks


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo is up-gradable to 16GB RAM


----------



## rawgeek (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Sam...thanks for replying to my post.
Is it available in India?any links?


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 20, 2013)

yes both the RAM and laptop are available in India
Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India
RAMs - Buy RAMs Online at Best Prices in India - Computer Components : Computers | Flipkart.com

btw for what purpose do you need such high RAM?


----------



## rawgeek (Jan 25, 2013)

Need to run high end virtual machine env

on call with dell....they saw it is  not up-gradable to 16 GB 

Dell says in consumer series its not available and I can only get it in business series of laptops:
*www.dell.com/in/business/p/latitude-e6530/pd

They have quoted 64K for i3,16 GB and 320 GB


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 25, 2013)

Once a Dell technician came to my place, and he said that my machine i.e. Inspiron 15R Turb, can be upgraded to 16GB RAM.


----------



## pal2ie (Jan 25, 2013)

I have just purchased a Dell Inspiron 15R last sunday and on the support page for this laptop code on Dell support website, it says my laptop supports max 16GB. Should I believe this?


----------



## rawgeek (Jan 26, 2013)

can u share a link where it says 16 GB?


----------

